# 9N main bearing studs



## JimN (Sep 28, 2020)

New guy here...
Looking for where I can purchase new main bearing cap studs for a 9N. Steiner doesn't have them and the used part places I have tried aren't willing willing to pull them. I don't want to just stick bolts in there, I am looking for the correct double threaded with the proper diameter in the middle for centering the caps properly.
Anyone have any, or know where I can get them?
I really only need two middle ones, but wouldn't mind a set..

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Check Just 8n's, Yesterdays Tractor, and Fix That Ford to see if they carry what you need.


----------



## JimN (Sep 28, 2020)

Will 8N and 2N studs be the same as the 9N?


----------

